# Nikola Tesla



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was reading this biography about Nikola Tesla the inventor. It seems he loved pigeons. Every night at 12:00 midnight he fed them. What I want to know is this: do pigeons actually look for food at night? I'm beginning to wonder if this is a misprint in the book because the pigeons where I live like to be in bed by 8:00. I don't think I've ever seen a pigeon at night looking for food. Have any of you?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Nope, never seen pigeons looking for food at night either. My birds also like to be in bed by 8-8:30pm.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maybe he had pet birds and fed them at night?!

I read also he loved pigeons.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...either he put Seeds out at Night for them to find in the early morning, or, it is a misprint or mis-interpretation of whatever it is he did do...Lol...

Most likely, he fed them in the daytime.

I think I remember reading he used to also feed them from his upper story Window sill toward the end of his life when he just rented a little second or third storey appartment in relative obscurity.

Geo. Westinghouse and Mark Twain and other old buds had all passed away, and no one by then shot him any dough or much gave a hoot for old time's sake, but he allways bought Birdseed for the Pigeons even on his slim to none of money.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*Nighttime pigeons*

Here in downtown Seattle I have noticed a small number of pigeons out late at night (after sundown anyway) in very well lit areas. Maybe, if someone were to regularly feed them late at night there would be more pigeons out after dark.

PS
Tesla also thought he could communicate with pigeons telepathically.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What do you mean "thought he could"? I KNOW that my pigeons communicate with me that way and I always reply, "yesssss, Masssstterrrrr!"

Pidgey


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Garye the pigeon does too. She lets me KNOW when I'm too slow with the feeding. And if I don't catch it the first time, she reminds me by the second time by jumping on my car, staring in the window, and GLARING. Now THAT'S communicating without speaking a word.

So I must have those powers too.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I know what you mean!

My two boys can't seem to bathe without a bath attendant. Once a wing goes up, I get glared at until I sprinkle water on the undersides of their wings. I'm not sure how the outside pigeons manage to bathe!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Tessla is an interesting guy. If you google him you almost need to know a little about him to find out about him. He was clearly a genious, who had incredible mental apptitudes. Would mentally picture the mechanics of an invention in its 
entirety before creating. He may have discovered many things which we now take for granted and also attribute the discovery to someone else.

He discovered AC electrical current, the amplifier, possibly the telegraph,
invented equipment capable of delivering an earthquake, and in fact, when he died, the FBI seized all of his work, they were so interested in what he was up to.

He was a student of the Vedas, and as such would have had an understanding of metaphysics, which is reflected in some of his work. 

I think if he fed Pigeons at night there might be other circumstances that were involved that would be outside of the "norm".

I don't know that I would put that in the realm of metaphysics per se, simply that he may have lived his life through a different "lense" than many and feeding them @ night was part and parcel of that.

If the pigeons were tuned into you, I think that would be quite possible. I go to my overpass pigeons on occasion, pretty late @ night. It is the exception to the rule, however, sometimes I feel that I need to and do because of my schedule. I whistle for them, and they come out of the cracks and crevices to meet me @ our normal spot for chow. What if I regularly had a quirky schecule, would they meet me there as well? I think that they might, as they always respond to my whistle. Just some thoughts on how it might be that he would be feeding them @ night.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhh...Tesla was interesting allright, for sure...

Not so much 'discovered' alternating current, but invented it.

Invented single-phase, two-phase and three-phase Alternating Current and the standardization of it to 60 Cycle. Invented the Machines to generate it and the polyphase distribution systems, relays, transformers, power grids, and all of it.

If we had to get by only on what he had developed by 1888, we'd never notice any difference worth mentioning as far as our basic Electricity.

He invented the "World Wireless" system of power and signal distribution, which included something similar to Radio and had a huge Tower erected in like 1903 on Long Island New York...

He was doing public demonstrations of radio controlled model Boats in Central Park in New York city in like 1892, alomost a decade before Marconi got credit for inventing a ( very crude, spark-gap) method for sending Morse Code without wires for not very far distances, to be detected by how Carbon chunks under pressure will have a different impedence when a undifferentiated 'radio' wave from a spark, impinges on them.

Nothing you could controll a Boat with, anyway...

Ran banks of like 100 Horse Power A.C. Electric Motors with no wires at all in 1892 I think, from four or six hundred miles away to test an aspect of his 'World Wireless System' (I think the Motors were in Niagra Falls and the power was sent without wires from Colorado Springs, Colorado) which not only distrubuted electic power without wires, but distributed information which he forsaw as being applicable for education, military, life saving, Ships at Sea, news events or anything...

He was pals with Mark Twain, and George Westinghouse. Westinghouse made his fortune with his own invention of the compressed Air Brake for Locomotives and their Cars, for Trains...and around 1888 or so, as head of his own Westinghouse Company, bought the rights from Tesla for the Polyphase Alternating Current Production technology and Motors. Supposedly for One Million Dollars Cash ( A dollar-fifty a day was not a bad wage at all in 1888 for a fairly skilled job situation, about like say a hundred bucks-a-day is now) , and, some percentage in perpetuity for every horsepower of every Motor or Generating apparatis Westinghouse ever as to make. 

The other stock holders of the Westinghouse Company rebelled and Tesla got screwed and George did not have controll of Westinghouse any more and George allways felt bad about what happenned. Untill he died George Westinghouse used to send Tesla money from his own pocket for Tesla to keep experimenting with...big chunks of money, too.

Tesla also was into ultra high speed Turbines and designing and making them and doing experiments...

Outlived his old pals, dies in obscurity in a rented room in the early 1940s...FBI comes in like a flash and takes everything, but Tesla was a kept-it-all-in-his-head kind of fellow, so the FBI did not get much of anything.

If they were watching him that close, and I think the body was hardly cool yet when they rushed in, you'd think they coulda slipped him a few bucks now and then, the bums...the FBI had almost no one's respect then, and had earned it, too.

Tesla used to spend a lot of what very very little money he had in his later years, on Birdseed...for the Pigeons.

He got screwed on getting paid for almost all of the rights to his Patents, and many many things he never bothered patenting anyway but gave away. The companies who made trillions on his inventions, appearently, did not slip him a few bucks now and then either...and George Westinghouse died pretty young if memory serve, and Mark Twain, who used to slip him a few bucks, dies in 1914 I think, or '17...with the advent of Hally's Comet if memory serve, which also had accompanied his birth...


Bummer...

Cool guy...


Phil
las vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Typical of companies - especially here*

If they can find a way to take your idea without having to pay you for it, they will. Then it mostly goes to the executives and stockholders.

I think Tesla also believed there was a way to harness free electricity from the environment but when he tried to convince companies to invest in that, they all turned him down. He really wanted to help everybody and not just himself or companies. Gee, I wonder why they turned him down on trying to harness free electricity for everyone? Something free where they actually wouldn't get MONEY for it? No wonder he got turned down.

Guess we'll never know if he could've done it or not.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, well, he did do it...in the early 1890s, and that was the whole deal with the Niagra Falls Motors being run wireless from Colorado.

Might not have been 'free' but could have been interesting!

He was not into the profit motive, and really never asked for much for himself, just sometimes he liked to have some place to work and do his experiments and so on. He was very easy on others who stole from him and ripped off his patents and so on, he never went after them...

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Tesla Links*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla

**See the description of FBI action above.

http://www.sumeria.net/free/sanskrit.html

http://www.mountainman.com.au/aether_1.html

http://members.lycos.co.uk/nikolatesla/

http://www.teslasociety.com/links.htm

http://www.dominantstar.com/b_tes.htm

http://www.teslasciencecenter.org/links.html


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> What do you mean "thought he could"? I KNOW that my pigeons communicate with me that way and I always reply, "yesssss, Masssstterrrrr!"
> 
> Pidgey



Once, a friend brought up the roof a pigeon that was unable to fly. It was a black tippler that I kept with the regular flyers. Each day, I’d toss her out of the coop with the other birds and hope she’d exercise her wings and regain her ability to fly. After a month on the roof, she was making great progress but still couldn’t fly normally. Until, one day, six-stories below our coop down in the street, some kid sets off a loud firecracker that spooked my birds. The unexpected explosion sent everything on the roof with wings airborne, and in all different directions too. I immediately started searching the sky for the black tippler. Well, I admit, it was very short search—while all of the other pigeons were going up toward the clouds, the lone hen was heading down toward the gutter.

Now, a few buildings from our coop was a Catholic church, which stood about three stories high. And, as I followed the downward flight of the helpless tippler, I saw her make a desperate, crash-landing onto the church’s triangular-shaped roof. I was somewhat relieved knowing that she didn’t fall into the street and get crushed by an oncoming automobile. However, I still wasn’t too pleased with the situation, knowing that there wasn’t any way for me to get up onto the church’s roof. Nevertheless, I went down into the street to see what I could do about retrieving her. The first thing that had to be done was to climb over a seven-foot brick wall that surrounded the church. So, after huffing and puffing my way over the wall, I found myself alone in the cemetery with the nervous pigeon perched on the roof and aware of my presence. Looking up toward the bird, I then told myself, “okay, now what?”

As the pigeon began stretching her neck downward, keeping both her eyes on me, I began whistling up at her to try to calm her and hold her attention. I noticed that there were small rocks strewn all around my feet and thought maybe I should pick up a few and throw them at her. But, I quickly dismissed that idea because I didn’t want to frighten her any more than she already was. Then, an unusual idea struck me. I began to notice that the longer we locked stares, the closer we became. It was almost as if the small hen knew that my mission was to rescue her. Well, I don’t know how to explain it, but almost unconsciously, my instincts took over. I began to mentally command the frightened pigeon to fly down to me. And, I could also see that my mental commands were getting though to her too. She began leaning forward toward the ground and moving her feet as though she were attempting a take-off.

The whole ordeal was strange to me. It was as if the black tippler and I were the only creatures on the face of the earth. The cemetery was chillingly quiet and the skies were darkening quickly. Yet, here we were; this helpless pigeon and I locked together in a very real and silent moment. I continued to mentally coax her to fly, informing her that she wouldn’t hurt herself, that she would harmlessly land on the grass below. She kept tilting forward and then raised her stiff wings and finally let go. She came down about twenty feet from where I was standing, and she just stayed there and waited for me to pick her up and take her back home to safety.

I will admit that, at that time of the cemetery incident, I didn’t know any better. I was just plain lucky to make the astonishing discovery. But, today, like most of you guys, I do know better. I know there aren’t any barriers when it comes to communicating, even if the communication is between a human and a pigeon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Yo Pauly,


This is very cool...

I wish I knew how to move into that place-in-my-head more often...it is 'there', and from there we can communicate with them very well.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to have to try that with Garye the pigeon - try mentally communicating with her. See if she picks up on it.

I doubt it.

All she wants to do is eat.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Garye said:


> I'm going to have to try that with Garye the pigeon - try mentally communicating with her. See if she picks up on it.
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> All she wants to do is eat.



Garye, if you doubt it, don't even try it; you'll be wasting your time. I think three key factors are silence and belief and awareness. Also, a sense of helplessness will aid in springing open any door (consciousness) that is nailed shut. It is a fact that every living thing recognizes danger. Even a tree knows when the flames of a out-of-control forest fire are approaching.  


Phil, where are you located? I'm at Las Vegas Blvd. & Peeble.

Don't tell me you're the guy with the birds on Bermuda.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I really do believe you as I believe that is probably the only way you were able to rescue that pigeon. I WANT to communicate with this pigeon I named Garye. I like her a lot. I think in a way she knows me too. After all, she changed her hours from noon to mornings once she found out that I could only visit her and her friends in the morning. And of all the pigeons there, besides Charlie and Broken Foot, she is the only one that's always been brave enough to come right up to my car. The others scatter away.

Broken Foot will look right at me as if to try and say something to me. Sometimes I sense that with Garye.

Maybe I'll get lucky and it'll happen between us. I hope so anyways. I really like those birds and I worry about them getting harmed when I'm not around.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo Pauly said:


> I think three key factors are silence and belief and awareness. Also, a sense of helplessness will aid in springing open any door (consciousness) that is nailed shut. It is a fact that every living thing recognizes danger. Even a tree knows when the flames of a out-of-control forest fire are approaching.


Yes, the tree...and the famous experiments with the venus fly trap plants hooked up to monitors who identified the person in a line up of sorts who had earlier slashed another venus fly trap to death.

I think w/out believing, this phenomena will occur in life threatening situations.
Time slows almost to a seeming standstill, enabling enhanced observational skills and the awareness of the shift in consciousness. The immediate need of impending danger, life threatening in nature, causes us to unconsciously draw on pre-existing resources not utilized in our normal daily activity. Like any path once trodden, it is easier to find again having used it even if only for that one point in time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Yes!*

I agree with feralpigeon 100%. Aren't scientists always telling us that we are not using all of our brain??

There are just too many stories of people using "extrasensory" skills to dismiss out-of-hand. Using "I WILL" instead of "I TRY" will make the difference. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Yes, the tree...and the famous experiments with the venus fly trap plants hooked up to monitors who identified the person in a line up of sorts who had earlier slashed another venus fly trap to death.
> 
> 
> Time slows almost to a seeming standstill,
> ...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Yo Pauly,

I am on the Southern end of Down Town, more or less Main and Charleston.

Where is 'Peeble'?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too...

'Believing' is all too easily the handmaiden of presumption and imposition.

This is more like suspending beliefs in order to enter into an acquiesence...in order to 'know' rather than to believe.

Birds are already 'there'...

Too, 'Science' has led us down many not-so-garden paths leading no where.

Forget 'brains'...as such, or as 'if' the rest of one's body were not sensitive, disposed to be aware, and able to know things and to be deferential, variously, to things. But too, if we do not use our Brains at least a little bit correctly, the synergy or concert is lost, so far as the Brain and other localizations of operative intelligence and vision, ability, knowing...and of course the deeds which rely on them.

We have a second 'Brain' also below our solar Plexus, which 'science' now wishes to prod with electrodes and so on.

This is more a matter of Brain in concert with Heart, and it is more than poetic metaphor.

The Aegyptians of old, represented the 'seat- of 'intelligence' with the stylized depection of a 'Heart'...

This was no accident or sentimental, naive allusion.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

So, that would be the "brain" below your belt?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, there are many developed systems available to access other states of consciousness that we may not normally use. Alot of times, what works for one person may not for another probably due to natural or "native" affinity. 

But the circumstances being referenced here I think have more to do with an internal shift that comes about through crisis, a crisis strong enough to cause the individual to unconsciously reach for internal resources not normally accessed by that individual in an effort to avert crisis. In that kind of a situation, there is not time for a conscious suspension of belief. There are many documented instances of this type of experience.

Although, steadfast adherence to a "belief system" has the potential to block out "non-relevant" information, as well as provide purposeful direction.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

JGregg said:


> So, that would be the "brain" below your belt?




Where's the "bird" brain?  




Phil, Peeble is South.

Sunset
Warm Springs
Windmill
Wigwam
Peeble


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, after observing my male pigeons I have to say that they think with that "brain". So the "bird brain" seems to be in the gutter (at least for the males).

I hear some people think with that part of their body too.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> Well, after observing my male pigeons I have to say that they think with that "brain". So the "bird brain" seems to be in the gutter (at least for the males).
> 
> I hear some people think with that part of their body too.


Thanks for the esoteric meaning of 'bird brain'.....always wondered about that....


----------

